# Jetter needed badly



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Downtown Atlanta recently. A jetter anyone? That's 4 or 5 'of water.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Downtown Atlanta recently. A jetter anyone? That's 4 or 5 'of water.


Asstyme is on his way with his cable.:laughing


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Sorry, not in my service area


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a lot of water


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Downtown Atlanta recently. A jetter anyone? That's 4 or 5 'of water.


Same as in down town Houston ,Texas as in the DAYS OF NOAH WERE !
this past two weeks :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't worry about it...
Just normal weather...
Even if you are 100 years old and have never seen anything like it before...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Don't worry about it...
> Just normal weather...
> Even if you are 100 years old and have never seen anything like it before...


There's been bigger floods than this before.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Don't worry about it...
> Just normal weather...
> Even if you are 100 years old and have never seen anything like it before...


I really appreciate your quote.
people say,, Wow, weird weather we're having.
And i always think. no its not. Its a weather pattern, totally normal.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I've jetted clogged storm drains with water behind it like the picture and was wild to watch all the water come flying thru after I jetted the broken pipe open. A sink hole where the break was opened up. I warned them first !


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

drs said:


> I've jetted clogged storm drains with water behind it like the picture and was wild to watch all the water come flying thru after I jetted the broken pipe open. A sink hole where the break was opened up. I warned them first !


Clogged pond overflows are awesome for the same reason


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> I really appreciate your quote.
> people say,, Wow, weird weather we're having.
> And i always think. no its not. Its a weather pattern, totally normal.


Well, we've gotten more rain here in the Springs in May since the beginning of recorded weather history.

So it might be normal, but it sure isn't typical.


----------

